# We have a new puppy!...................New! See post #53



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

We have been yearning for a new baby boy ever since we Lost our Ben in Feb 2009.

Heard of a breeder......won't say who............ Went and saw her pups and decided on a lil guy.

Took him to the vet Monday and our vet said he thought he was younger than 17-18 weeks and he explained why.

As it turns out.....Something I was not aware of is, at 18wks like clock work, all pups front teeth come out. He said it did not matter the breed...... Then at 6 months the canines come out. Okay so being he is 18weeks the teeth should be ready........well, after I thought about it, I decided to contact her.

So I called the breeder, I was very nice and told her what vet said. She checked her records and called me back and behold she said she made a mistake and he was born in July making him 12 weeks not 18. She honestly sounded shocked that she made a mistake. She offered my money back and a new pup of my choice. We have had several conversations and now I don't know what to do.

You see I wanted a small one, with all the points, compact ....... just like our Beloved Ben. Now, I think this one will be bigger but we are all ready in love. He is 12 1/2 weeks and weighing in between 2.8 and 2.12lbs.

I am really sick about this situation. While I know no dog will ever be like Ben.....I am just at odds as to what to do!!!!!

What do you guys think about this situation? Give me your best thoughts. Help!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow! Tough decision - if you really want a little one and you think this one will be within range but larger then you'd like, make the switch. But if you really are in love with the one you have and the former isn't that important then keep him. 

As for the breeder's error - how could she have made it? Did she explain? Don't pups usually have bands on them referencing the litter # etc?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That would be a tough decision but I would say go with your gut feeling.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow! I bet all the confusion is overwhelming for you right now.

I bet if it was me, I wouldn't switch puppies because I would have already fallen in love! Also, doesn't weight *generally* double what it is at 12 weeks? If so, the grown size of your puppy won't be that big-- probably between 4 and 6 pounds. Of course, there are always exceptions. And if the breeder is reputable, they can probably estimate pretty well the adult size, even if they did mix up the birth date.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

How old was he when you got him? Just out of curiosity. If you've already had him awhile and have bonded to him I wouldn't think that him being bigger than you thought he would be would be grounds to give him up...


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't know what to tell you. Only you know the decision that will satisfy you. I'll be truthful and tell you I could never give that puppy back myself. If you truly think he will be bigger than you want and that will be a lingering disappointment maybe it is best you do a trade. You are the only one who knows what you can live with. I don't envy you. I'm sorry that what should be such a happy time for you is marred by this careless mistake.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

That is strange. I would be upset if I thought the breeder lied to me on purpose..not necessarily upset if it was an honest mistake, although still annoyed. How do you make a mistake like that.. just doesn't make sense to me. But humans aren't perfect and we all make mistakes.

If the only thing you are concerned about is size, I personally wouldn't worry about it. I guess size isn't that important to me. I have my preference..I prefer to have a dog that will mature to be between 5 and 7lbs. But I wouldn't be horribly upset if one stayed a little smaller or got a little bigger (although I don't want one horribly out of standard). mature size is kindof a guess anyway...a good guess is to double the weight at 12 weeks which would put your dog at 5 1/2 - 6lbs at maturity. That's within standard and a great size. I just personally wouldn't return a dog just because it's going to be a pound or two bigger than i had originally wanted. However, if there are other issues with the dog then I would understand


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm with the "I could never give him back" camp. After 5 minutes, I would've been in love!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I couldn't give it up if I had bonded with it........sorry about what the breeder told you........I am not suprised at anything anymore!!!! Did she not give you registration papers? No birhtdate on it? Good luck iwth your decision.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

We have had him since Sunday so 3 days. 

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Sep 23 2009, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833019


> How old was he when you got him? Just out of curiosity. If you've already had him awhile and have bonded to him I wouldn't think that him being bigger than you thought he would be would be grounds to give him up...[/B]


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes, we have papers they say he was born in May. They are papers to another malti dog she has.

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 23 2009, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833042


> I couldn't give it up if I had bonded with it........sorry about what the breeder told you........I am not suprised at anything anymore!!!! Did she not give you registration papers? No birhtdate on it? Good luck iwth your decision.[/B]


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes, she did have bands on them and I saw them but some how there was a mix up between this puppy and one that was 18wks. They were the same weight just birthdays were different. She had three malti litters..... She is an older lady with workers and she is not sure how it happened but has her ideas.


QUOTE (Starsmom @ Sep 23 2009, 07:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833007


> Wow! Tough decision - if you really want a little one and you think this one will be within range but larger then you'd like, make the switch. But if you really are in love with the one you have and the former isn't that important then keep him.
> 
> As for the breeder's error - how could she have made it? Did she explain? Don't pups usually have bands on them referencing the litter # etc?[/B]


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

That is the point I am dissapointed. He is adorable and I am smitten. I had really researched the lines and the pup I thought I was getting. Now I don't know what to do. 


QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 23 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833021


> I don't know what to tell you. Only you know the decision that will satisfy you. I'll be truthful and tell you I could never give that puppy back myself. If you truly think he will be bigger than you want and that will be a lingering disappointment maybe it is best you do a trade. You are the only one who knows what you can live with. I don't envy you. I'm sorry that what should be such a happy time for you is marred by this careless mistake.[/B]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Sep 23 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833001


> We have been yearning for a new baby boy ever since we Lost our Ben in Feb 2009.
> 
> Heard of a breeder......won't say who............ Went and saw her pups and decided on a lil guy.
> 
> ...


I believe you answered your own question. I'm sure the pup is also in love, with you, and your family ~ :wub:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Yep, thats how I feel.....

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Sep 23 2009, 07:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833038


> That is strange. I would be upset if I thought the breeder lied to me on purpose..not necessarily upset if it was an honest mistake, although still annoyed. How do you make a mistake like that.. just doesn't make sense to me. But humans aren't perfect and we all make mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Darn Deb! I don't want you to be right just yet! Only because I am still trying to wrap my head around what has happened. I think I need several drinks and a few crying jaggs to get there.......LOL

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 23 2009, 09:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833064


> QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Sep 23 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833001





> We have been yearning for a new baby boy ever since we Lost our Ben in Feb 2009.
> 
> Heard of a breeder......won't say who............ Went and saw her pups and decided on a lil guy.
> 
> ...


I believe you answered your own question. I'm sure the pup is also in love, with you, and your family ~ :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Sep 23 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833063


> That is the point I am dissapointed. He is adorable and I am smitten. I had really researched the lines and the pup I thought I was getting. Now I don't know what to do.
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 23 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833021





> I don't know what to tell you. Only you know the decision that will satisfy you. I'll be truthful and tell you I could never give that puppy back myself. If you truly think he will be bigger than you want and that will be a lingering disappointment maybe it is best you do a trade. You are the only one who knows what you can live with. I don't envy you. I'm sorry that what should be such a happy time for you is marred by this careless mistake.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

How much different breeding does this puppy have? Similar lines?


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

I would probably keep him esp since he's been with you awhile.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Think I would keep the baby if I already had bonded with it! It would be hard to take him back and get another one. Expecially if he looked at me with those big eyes , just couldn't do it.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 23 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833069


> QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Sep 23 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833063





> That is the point I am dissapointed. He is adorable and I am smitten. I had really researched the lines and the pup I thought I was getting. Now I don't know what to do.
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 23 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833021





> I don't know what to tell you. Only you know the decision that will satisfy you. I'll be truthful and tell you I could never give that puppy back myself. If you truly think he will be bigger than you want and that will be a lingering disappointment maybe it is best you do a trade. You are the only one who knows what you can live with. I don't envy you. I'm sorry that what should be such a happy time for you is marred by this careless mistake.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

How much different breeding does this puppy have? Similar lines?
[/B][/QUOTE]


I am still working on that with her but he does have the look I was wanting. Shorter smaller nose, wider almond eyes, small crown head and I love his stance. He also has a really cute compact body. His tail might be his only fault.....I am not sure it will hock tight enough over his hind leg. It is a wait and see.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Sep 23 2009, 11:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833073


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 23 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833069





> QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Sep 23 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833063





> That is the point I am dissapointed. He is adorable and I am smitten. I had really researched the lines and the pup I thought I was getting. Now I don't know what to do.
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 23 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833021





> I don't know what to tell you. Only you know the decision that will satisfy you. I'll be truthful and tell you I could never give that puppy back myself. If you truly think he will be bigger than you want and that will be a lingering disappointment maybe it is best you do a trade. You are the only one who knows what you can live with. I don't envy you. I'm sorry that what should be such a happy time for you is marred by this careless mistake.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

How much different breeding does this puppy have? Similar lines?
[/B][/QUOTE]


I am still working on that with her but he does have the look I was wanting. Shorter smaller nose, wider almond eyes, small crown head and I love his stance. He also has a really cute compact body. His tail might be his only fault.....I am not sure it will hock tight enough over his hind leg. It is a wait and see.
[/B][/QUOTE]

What's more important to you? Does he really have to have a perfect tail? We all have flaws here and there. (well, most of us, anyway)  I thought you said you were already in love with him.  

Personally, I'd have a hard time returning him. But, if you have any doubts at all ... then I feel he deserves to be in a forever home that will love him unconditionally. 

I wish you the best in whatever decision you decide to make.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Sep 23 2009, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833073


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 23 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833069





> QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Sep 23 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833063





> That is the point I am dissapointed. He is adorable and I am smitten. I had really researched the lines and the pup I thought I was getting. Now I don't know what to do.
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 23 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833021





> I don't know what to tell you. Only you know the decision that will satisfy you. I'll be truthful and tell you I could never give that puppy back myself. If you truly think he will be bigger than you want and that will be a lingering disappointment maybe it is best you do a trade. You are the only one who knows what you can live with. I don't envy you. I'm sorry that what should be such a happy time for you is marred by this careless mistake.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

How much different breeding does this puppy have? Similar lines?
[/B][/QUOTE]


I am still working on that with her but he does have the look I was wanting. Shorter smaller nose, wider almond eyes, small crown head and I love his stance. He also has a really cute compact body. His tail might be his only fault.....I am not sure it will hock tight enough over his hind leg. It is a wait and see.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'd say you got a good deal then. He doesn't sound like he will be much bigger than 5 lbs...if that. I wouldn't worry about the tail being loose at 12 weeks. It will most likely tighten up. He sounds darling. 
I'm not sure I agree with the vet and the teeth thing. Some pups lose their teeth faster than others and some retain them until they are
pulled. 
I think the breeder made a simple mistake and didn't mean to deceive you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK -- how about this idea. Keep this puppy because you're already smitten with him AND get the 18 week old puppy too.

Yep -- I like that idea. It's called PUPPY LOVE!!! One can never have too many white furbutts. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :biggrin:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

There is NO way I could return the puppy, that is just me. You paid for her/him and you must be happy with your choice.
Whatever you decide will be the right choice, good luck :Good luck:


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a dog who is clearly a mix, probably with a bichon. I have AKC papers I never sent in because he was 8 lbs when I got him and only 6 mos old. The breeder sold him as a maltese. He's now 18 mos and clearly not a maltese, his hair is too curly and thick, his body is bigger than a maltese, his legs are long and only his head and tail are clearly maltese. If you look at him from the side his head is too small for his body. But his temperment is clearly maltese. Every picture of maltese I see on this group could be my dog except the pretty long straight hair. 

I contacted the breeder who said she would give me another pup if I wanted it but you know, I had already fallen for this guy within a day of getting him and although I'm disappointed that he's too big to go on a plane when I visit my kids, in a purse when I go someplace around town....I love him and he clearly loves me. There's no going back for me. 

If you can live with a mix-up over a birthdate and a little larger than you wanted then keep the dog. If it will bother you to the point that you can't ever love the dog as you did your other one, then quickly give him back before he bonds with you.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Sep 24 2009, 01:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833039


> I'm with the "I could never give him back" camp. After 5 minutes, I would've been in love![/B]


i hope things work out for you , i cannot understand how the breeder made this mistake :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I believe that maybe this was meant to be...good luck in your decision.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Think of it this way.....you were happy with him before you found out about the issues. Although it is too bad it all happened, if he is very similar and healthy and you've bonded. I say keep him and try to forget the negative feelings that were caused by the mixup ...eg.... questioning the breeder and the whole situation.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

aw man....what a situation! And after all your research!!!!! geez, I know all blood lines are different, but you pup is the same size Archie was at that age, he's now 10 lbs. (but he's still my favorite guy  )

I did have get my little one though, even though it was a while later....and you should too....

like Lynn said - can you take both pups?


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 23 2009, 11:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833098


> QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Sep 23 2009, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833073





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 23 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833069





> QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Sep 23 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833063





> That is the point I am dissapointed. He is adorable and I am smitten. I had really researched the lines and the pup I thought I was getting. Now I don't know what to do.
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 23 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833021





> I don't know what to tell you. Only you know the decision that will satisfy you. I'll be truthful and tell you I could never give that puppy back myself. If you truly think he will be bigger than you want and that will be a lingering disappointment maybe it is best you do a trade. You are the only one who knows what you can live with. I don't envy you. I'm sorry that what should be such a happy time for you is marred by this careless mistake.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

How much different breeding does this puppy have? Similar lines?
[/B][/QUOTE]


I am still working on that with her but he does have the look I was wanting. Shorter smaller nose, wider almond eyes, small crown head and I love his stance. He also has a really cute compact body. His tail might be his only fault.....I am not sure it will hock tight enough over his hind leg. It is a wait and see.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'd say you got a good deal then. He doesn't sound like he will be much bigger than 5 lbs...if that. I wouldn't worry about the tail being loose at 12 weeks. It will most likely tighten up. He sounds darling. 
I'm not sure I agree with the vet and the teeth thing. Some pups lose their teeth faster than others and some retain them until they are
pulled. 

I think the breeder made a simple mistake and didn't mean to deceive you.
[/B][/QUOTE]I also had a situation with a vet who tried to tell me what the book says about puppies and teething. Toy breeds don't really follow those same rules and can be much later.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 24 2009, 12:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833098


> QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Sep 23 2009, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833073





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 23 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833069





> QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Sep 23 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833063





> That is the point I am dissapointed. He is adorable and I am smitten. I had really researched the lines and the pup I thought I was getting. Now I don't know what to do.
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 23 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833021





> I don't know what to tell you. Only you know the decision that will satisfy you. I'll be truthful and tell you I could never give that puppy back myself. If you truly think he will be bigger than you want and that will be a lingering disappointment maybe it is best you do a trade. You are the only one who knows what you can live with. I don't envy you. I'm sorry that what should be such a happy time for you is marred by this careless mistake.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

How much different breeding does this puppy have? Similar lines?
[/B][/QUOTE]


I am still working on that with her but he does have the look I was wanting. Shorter smaller nose, wider almond eyes, small crown head and I love his stance. He also has a really cute compact body. His tail might be his only fault.....I am not sure it will hock tight enough over his hind leg. It is a wait and see.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'd say you got a good deal then. He doesn't sound like he will be much bigger than 5 lbs...if that. I wouldn't worry about the tail being loose at 12 weeks. It will most likely tighten up. He sounds darling. 
I'm not sure I agree with the vet and the teeth thing. Some pups lose their teeth faster than others and some retain them until they are
pulled. 
I think the breeder made a simple mistake and didn't mean to deceive you.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree with you she made a simple mistake and tails evolve on most pups. As far as the teeth I have never had a puppy retain the teeth. I think he will be small but bigger than 5lbs.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Sep 24 2009, 12:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833109


> OK -- how about this idea. Keep this puppy because you're already smitten with him AND get the 18 week old puppy too.
> 
> Yep -- I like that idea. It's called PUPPY LOVE!!! One can never have too many white furbutts. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :biggrin:[/B]



We seriously are considering it! You are too funny. Thanks


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (rozporter @ Sep 24 2009, 05:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833151


> I have a dog who is clearly a mix, probably with a bichon. I have AKC papers I never sent in because he was 8 lbs when I got him and only 6 mos old. The breeder sold him as a maltese. He's now 18 mos and clearly not a maltese, his hair is too curly and thick, his body is bigger than a maltese, his legs are long and only his head and tail are clearly maltese. If you look at him from the side his head is too small for his body. But his temperment is clearly maltese. Every picture of maltese I see on this group could be my dog except the pretty long straight hair.
> 
> I contacted the breeder who said she would give me another pup if I wanted it but you know, I had already fallen for this guy within a day of getting him and although I'm disappointed that he's too big to go on a plane when I visit my kids, in a purse when I go someplace around town....I love him and he clearly loves me. There's no going back for me.
> 
> If you can live with a mix-up over a birthdate and a little larger than you wanted then keep the dog. If it will bother you to the point that you can't ever love the dog as you did your other one, then quickly give him back before he bonds with you.[/B]


I get It!! You have a big heart. :wub:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (kathym @ Sep 24 2009, 05:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833158


> I believe that maybe this was meant to be...good luck in your decision.[/B]


 I am begining to think that as well!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I personally would have fallen hard after about 30 seconds and couldnever give him back.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

He sounds beautiful and I keep thinking I'd be way more upset if I was sold an older dog when I was supposed to get a younger one, than what happened in your case. He's at an age that's safe to leave his mom so that's good. 
The only other suggestion could be if you went to see the other puppy she's talking about and then decide. That way you could be at peace that you checked it out and decided whichever way you want to go...or maybe take 2  
It sounds like you went to the breeder, saw the cutie you have, fell for him and then got him. For me falling in love with him outweighs size, weight, a not so perfect tail, so that's the way I'd probably go but that's just my decision. No matter what you decide I'm sure it will be the right thing, but make sure you're happy with your decision deep in your heart. There's nothing really bad here except a slip up on someone's part...it's all good and no downside. Wishing you love and peace in your decision. :wub:


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

WOW! I am amazed that this has happened to you. Was this a reputable breeder that is on AMA breeding list? I can only imagine this happening one of two ways. 

1. this "breeder" breeds too much ie. puppy mill 

2. this "breeder" knew what they were doing.

Now, I would be very careful what move I would make next.

If you have bonded with him, I would get the paperwork ironed out, then submit DNA profile to the AKC, well I guess I would submit the DNA anyway to the AKC. Worst case scenario you have a puppy that you love.

Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (mrs10 @ Sep 24 2009, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833439


> WOW! I am amazed that this has happened to you. Was this a reputable breeder that is on AMA breeding list? I can only imagine this happening one of two ways.
> 
> 1. this "breeder" breeds too much ie. puppy mill
> 
> ...


I think she did a lot of research and put a lot of effort into this and would know if the breeder was a front for a puppy mill. Accidents happen and the fact that the breeder did offer her money back right away or another puppy from the correct litter seems to show that she wasn't purposely pulling a switch. A puppy mill would say, "eh too bad" and then cease all contact with her.

Anyway, I think since you already have so many fluffs, you can handle two puppies. :biggrin:


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

You may be right, but still would like to know if this is a member of the AMA. No names necessary, but the AKC frowns on this type of paperwork mistake. I would have DNA done at a minimum.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 24 2009, 07:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833177


> aw man....what a situation! And after all your research!!!!! geez, I know all blood lines are different, but you pup is the same size Archie was at that age, he's now 10 lbs. (but he's still my favorite guy  )
> 
> I did have get my little one though, even though it was a while later....and you should too....
> 
> like Lynn said - can you take both pups?[/B]


Yea, 10lbs thats what I am afraid of, but he seems to be small boned. Hubby and I did not talk at all tonight. He came home with a groin pull........needless to say he was in pain and could not think, he went to bed real early. So, hopefully tomorrow we can discusss. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Sep 24 2009, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833388


> He sounds beautiful and I keep thinking I'd be way more upset if I was sold an older dog when I was supposed to get a younger one, than what happened in your case. He's at an age that's safe to leave his mom so that's good.
> The only other suggestion could be if you went to see the other puppy she's talking about and then decide. That way you could be at peace that you checked it out and decided whichever way you want to go...or maybe take 2
> It sounds like you went to the breeder, saw the cutie you have, fell for him and then got him. For me falling in love with him outweighs size, weight, a not so perfect tail, so that's the way I'd probably go but that's just my decision. No matter what you decide I'm sure it will be the right thing, but make sure you're happy with your decision deep in your heart. There's nothing really bad here except a slip up on someone's part...it's all good and no downside. Wishing you love and peace in your decision. :wub:[/B]


1.The problem is both pups are exact same weight and one is 6 weeks older so he should be much smaller than the one I got that is 6 weeks younger. I wanted small.
2. His bloodlines are different from the one I have and the older one is the bloodlines I picked but do not have. 
3. I did my research visited the pup and liked his looks so I brought him home. 
4. He is partly what I bought and partly not. 
I hope I have explained it better....because I am confused my self.
Thanks for your in put we should have a decision soon.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (mrs10 @ Sep 24 2009, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833457


> You may be right, but still would like to know if this is a member of the AMA. No names necessary, but the AKC frowns on this type of paperwork mistake. I would have DNA done at a minimum.[/B]


That is a thought to have a DNA done but as far as making a complaint at this point I am not going to do that. I do feel it was an honest mistake. She had three litters thats all.


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

I wasn't implying that you should file a compliant, I just know that I would have the DNA test done either way. It raises questions, it is not a mistake that should happen if someone were paying attention and I am surprised. This is why I asked if this a member of the AMA. As a member of this club they would try to rectify this immediately and it sounds like this maybe the case. At this point I guess I am just curious.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (mrs10 @ Sep 24 2009, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833457


> You may be right, but still would like to know if this is a member of the AMA. No names necessary, but the *AKC frowns on this type of paperwork mistake.* I would have DNA done at a minimum.[/B]



The AKC frowns on a mistake, which was admitted, and dealt with? Yep, like they've never made a mistake.
It wasn't that long ago the AKC registered all the puppy-mill dogs. Helloooo, did they make a mistake? I would say so.

There's nothing wrong with the OP's breeder, which I can see. Good Lord, I make mistakes on a daily basis.
At the end of the day, it's how you deal with it, and make it right.


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey, I'm just saying if you have been around breeders for any length of time you know that some are more reputable than others. Not many people are in the know and this stinks (smells fishy). I would be very concerned if this happen to me. I would go forward with as much knowledge as possible. Clubs (AKC and the AMA) are not perfect. If this "breeder" belongs to a club, they should be very concerned that this is being brought to everyone's attention. Really as far as damage, reputation is all you got. As you can tell since most breeder lurk here they care and it can affect their pocket $$$$$.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thru the years, I have placed many dogs. I work full time, live alone, and my high point was 12 dogs.

I've received so many messages, which I returned the calls, and did I pull the wrong paperwork, or give 
the wrong weight, a time or two, yes I did. But you bet I let them know, as soon as it was discovered.
Should rescue, and myself, be attacked over that? Over an honest mistake? Should the rescue's reputation
be ruined over this?

Good heavens, I've posted the wrong age of many of my doggies. With Daisy, I posted her weight as her age,
and her age, as her weight. :HistericalSmiley: 

Just saying, let's not jump the gun here, and think the worst.


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

How is covering your butt by having DNA jumping the gun? Maybe, this is acceptable to you, it's just not for me. If I am purchasing a dog from a breeder I am paying for her reputation and her knowledge. I expect to get what I purchased. That's why they are called "reputable breeders". Otherwise open the paper and pick a pup.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (mrs10 @ Sep 24 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833439


> *WOW! I am amazed* that this has happened to you. Was this a reputable breeder that is on AMA breeding list? I can only imagine this happening one of two ways.
> 
> 1. this "breeder" breeds too much ie. puppy mill
> 
> ...


This is what I was referring to. I don't find it amazing at all. We all make mistakes. As I've stated, it's how you deal with them.

I thought I was clear, in that "jumping the gun", was going after the breeder for making a mistake.

This mistake does not mean the breeder is not reputable, nor lacking in knowledge. Get rid of the attitude.


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

No need to make this personal. Just think it's a good idea to get the DNA.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (mrs10 @ Sep 25 2009, 01:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833502


> *How is covering your butt by having DNA jumping the gun?* Maybe, this is acceptable to you, it's just not for me. If I am purchasing a dog from a breeder I am paying for her reputation and her knowledge. I expect to get what I purchased. That's why they are called "reputable breeders". Otherwise open the paper and pick a pup.[/B]



Nope, not making it personal at all. Just answering your question.

I'm now off to bed. Good night. 

:back2topic:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (mrs10 @ Sep 25 2009, 12:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833489


> Hey, I'm just saying if you have been around breeders for any length of time you know that some are more reputable than others. Not many people are in the know and this stinks (smells fishy). I would be very concerned if this happen to me. I would go forward with as much knowledge as possible. Clubs (AKC and the AMA) are not perfect. If this "breeder" belongs to a club, they should be very concerned that this is being brought to everyone's attention. Really as far as damage, reputation is all you got. As you can tell since most breeder lurk here they care and it can affect their pocket $$$$$.[/B]


Valid point..


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

For me it would depend on the puppy. Will you forever be unhappy you don't have the one you thought you did? If not and you now can feel like it was "fate" and a good thing, then no problem.

This is a good example of why if a breeder has a lot of pups they should tatoo them. The Sheltie I had years ago had H8 tatooed on the inside of his thigh. Small breeders would obviously know one from another, but if they all looked alike and a bunch of different litters ran loose together, and the breeder had a "Senior Moment"........


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Okay, so I just got off the phone with the breeder and we have made a decision...............................................

Drum roll............................................................................
............................
......................................................More drum roll.....................................................................Ready?




We are keeping the puppy! Yes, Bentley is an official member of our family!

Many thanks to all that expressed their feelings, thoughts and opinions. It really gave me a great sounding 
board to weight out my options and feelings. In the end Hubby and I feel we can live with the mistake. We truly 
believe it was a mistake and if I had one idea that this was a snow job then I would be the first crying foul. 

Thanks again for your concerns, comments and points.

Love to you all!
Nancy, Ira and Bentley


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so happy for you and your baby boy  Picture's please


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats..........I know Bentley is happy to be a part of your family.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh good! He stole his way into your heart and home! :wub: Pics please...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats, Nancy! I know you will be happy! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Nancy,

I want to wish you the best with your new baby (((Bentley))).

I know all you went through to try to heal sweet (((Ben))).

Happy Hugs to you,:hugging: 

~Carole~


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Congratulations, I think you made a good decision.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Carole!

It seems like years ago we spoke about our kids! 

It seems even longer that I last held Ben but I miss him like I lost him yesterday.

This puppy is healing.......hope all is well with you, I think of you often.

XOXOXOXO
Nancy 




QUOTE (Carole @ Sep 25 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833817


> Nancy,
> 
> I want to wish you the best with your new baby (((Bentley))).
> 
> ...


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I will post pictures tomorrow! My camera needs a battery that I will get.

:ThankYou:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

WE CAN'T WAIT FOR PICS OF YOUR LITTLE GUY!! arty: </span></span>


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh that's great Nancy. That's the decision I was hoping you'd make. Congratulations to you, hubby Ira and especially to Bentley. :yahoo:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey Deb,

Yes, we are keeping Bentley thanks to LBB...........Tell LBB we are expecting a full grown 6lb dog......LOL


QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 25 2009, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833834


> WE CAN'T WAIT FOR PICS OF YOUR LITTLE GUY!! arty: </span></span>[/B]


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

On your new baby.

Tina


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Now, where are those pics, girlfriend?? </span></span></span></span>


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How wonderful. Congratulations.
xoxoxo


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Sep 25 2009, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833768


> Okay, so I just got off the phone with the breeder and we have made a decision...............................................
> 
> Drum roll............................................................................
> ............................
> ...


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can imagine how you felt since you put so much time and effort into your initial research. But what happened, happened and maybe it was for a bigger reason than none of even know?? Who knows...it's all water under the bridge now and you can enjoy your new little guy!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Meant to be, methinks!! So happy that now you can just enjoy Bentley and he can enjoy you which is as it should be. :wub: but looking for pictures (tap,tap,tap) That's my toe tapping impatiently. :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Everything happens for a reason.....can't wait to see what's in your future.....with this little guy...


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Post #53 had to be one of the MOST AWESOME posts I have read!*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Congratulations Nancy and Bently! It was meant to be! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------

